# Case Closed



## Xoo00o0o0o (Apr 19, 2010)

Anybody ever watch it? God I wish they still showed it.


----------



## syko5150 (Apr 19, 2010)

yes its called Detective Conan here...there is 570 episodes as of now and its still ongoing


----------



## Xoo00o0o0o (Apr 19, 2010)

Oh well thats cool.

Edit: Oh.... reread your post, whats your favorite episode?


----------



## JohnLoco (Apr 19, 2010)

wut


----------



## syko5150 (Apr 19, 2010)

yes and idk why they stopped showing it in the US they only showed the first season and about 75% of the second season and it went off air...its currently on season eighteen if you don't mind english subs then you can probably find a site that has all the episodes...hmm and as for favorite episodes i'm not sure really theres just too many to choose from


----------



## Xoo00o0o0o (Apr 19, 2010)

Thanks for the tip.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




"Lolcat runs off to find dubbed episodes"


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Apr 19, 2010)

I love this show! It's too bad it didn't really hit it off as popular as it did in the Asian countries.. :[ I watched this before it was localized and I really love the plot. 

Yeah, I watched subbed episodes online too! There are also translated case files.


----------



## BoxShot (Apr 19, 2010)

I liked it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Too lazy to go and find it to watch though. 

I did read about 300 chapters of the manga but then I forgot where I left off. Damn.


----------



## Xoo00o0o0o (Apr 19, 2010)

It's very suprising how few people know about it. I know it wasn't popular in the west as it was in Japan.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Apr 19, 2010)

I loved this show. I used to watch it all the time.

I always tried to solve the case before Conan, but never could -_-


----------



## Xoo00o0o0o (Apr 19, 2010)

I did once, it made me cry. Lol jk it was dissapointing though.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Apr 19, 2010)

Lolcat said:
			
		

> I did once, it made me cry. Lol jk it was dissapointing though.



I can imagine, his rants are the best parts!


----------



## syko5150 (Apr 19, 2010)

didnt they used to show it like at 5am in the West?


----------



## _Chaz_ (Apr 19, 2010)

syko5150 said:
			
		

> didnt they used to show it like at 5am in the West?



YES!


----------



## Xoo00o0o0o (Apr 19, 2010)

It was like 1am actually.


----------

